

ShowHN: My latest side project lets similar Twitter users find each other - symptic
http://friendfury.com

======
massarog
Attractive layout, simple 1 click twitter login, easy to choose categories and
follow people. Well done.

~~~
symptic
Thank you!

------
bjtitus
Does it only matched based on the three categories you pick? Seems like a
broad amount of info to suggest suitable users.

~~~
symptic
At the moment, it relates you to anyone sharing any of your three topics.
We'll be adding a function to let you choose between seeing users with any of
your interests, or being shown users who share your exact interests.

